# black/red butterfly dragon !



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

YEP thats right ! This beautiful lil guy got home today (in the mail)  so I set up my 10 gal, divided into 4 slots, heated, filtered, some live plants, some silk. 

It's a work in progress, so excuse the lack of scenery and theme!

this lil guy was almost colorless when I got him out of the box but WOW he colored up AMAZINGLY! ah ! 

He's def a feisty one tho! jumped the divider and made me have to lower the water! lol GAVE ME A HEART ATTACK!
welp Here are pics to ooooo and ahhhh at
the last one is him and ninja my delta having a lil face off !

Oh he has no name at the moment, so suggestions are welcome!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

He's awesome... and soo tiny!
I'm bad with names so don't have any suggestions


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

he's gorgeous O.O


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I hope to have one like that someday.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, he's only like 3 months old, I got him from darkmoon she mentioned he was a young lil guy :-D! he's so full of life and spunk I love it! he scared me tho, jumped into the other divider with my delta male (who is like twice his size lol ) so I had to drop the water level. Sorry for the bad pictures he's pretty active, but every once in a while he likes to pose ;-). Thanks guys ! He loves the attention! And its ok, I'm kinda stumped on a name suggestion too lol. I'm leaning towards a medieval ish name ... since he's a dragon, with that red/black combo.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

name him spitfire! (not off the pony!) but man that's a beautiful betta congrats!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

He's tiny next to your other male. Beautiful btw. I'm getting four of darkmoons girls. They should come sometime today. Very excited!


----------



## Mecharoni (Oct 31, 2011)

*Confused!!*

Is this a red dragon plakat?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mecharoni said:


> Is this a red dragon plakat?


I could be mistaken - but that looks like a red female veiltail or maybe halfmoon.
I'm not great with IDing females


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree it looks like a female maybe DT . But thanks guys for the input! He loves the attention too ;-) lol hmm spitfire sounds good hmmm still deciding on a name though.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm glad he adjusted so well, already flaring like he's a big fish lol Good luck with him! I like Spitfire too, but for some reason I keep going back to Hamlet or Knight. I'm awful with names though D: I use behindthename.com for all my naming needs 

@Mecharoni-It is either a female veiltail or a plakat male. Either way he/she isn't a dragon, but he/she is a very stunning shade of red! Judging by the ventrals I'm guessing male. Females don't usually have long ventrals like that. Have you seen any bubblenests (=male)? Is there a white "egg spot" on his/her belly right behind the ventrals (=female)?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

:-D he's adjusting VERY well. Such a healthy happy lil guy!


----------



## liulin612 (Nov 2, 2011)

i like the 3rd


----------



## Mecharoni (Oct 31, 2011)

its a male plakat.
the body is red and white spot over the scale.
is the white thingy makes it a dragon?
btw.. tis pic is from few mth ago.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol thanks?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

nice fish he looks young


----------



## Mecharoni (Oct 31, 2011)

*New photo*

this is the lastest. the caudal fin has a missing bit when i bought it, i dunno why. 
he's been very active.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you have a photo of him flaring? He doesn't look like a PK to me


----------



## Mecharoni (Oct 31, 2011)

aren't 'plakat' is short tailed?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

sort of looks female VT or DT to me. but then again he/she looks like a wild type or perhaps even another type so I'm not sure. Just doesnt' look like the typical male PK which tend to have the short wider bodies too
:


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

here is a red dragon PK


----------



## Mecharoni (Oct 31, 2011)

he is very aggresive n doesn't have a white spot under.


----------



## Mecharoni (Oct 31, 2011)

is tis a red dragon???? PLEASE answer!!.. tqq


----------



## Mecharoni (Oct 31, 2011)

plakat have few type of body shapes:
http://siamesecyber.tripod.com/plakatthai.html


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah... ok. More of a wild type PK. I know there are over 65+ betta species. Just didn't know so many PK types


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

@Mecharoni: No your betta is not a dragon. He is an extended red male plakat. His tail was either damaged when he was young or he was born with the indent. He looks like a wild type plakat, just not sure which one exactly.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mecharoni said:


> is tis a red dragon???? PLEASE answer!!.. tqq


No. it was already answered tho


----------



## Mecharoni (Oct 31, 2011)

why is the body have arranged white spots on each scales?


----------

